# Dirty Hand Tools 22 Ton on sale at Lowes this weekend



## DHT (Aug 27, 2014)

We just thought we'd let our fellow wood splitters know that Lowes has our 22 Ton DHT splitter on sale for $989 this weekend with fluids! If you are thinking of getting one, now might be a good time. Use their credit card for additional savings.

Cheers,
DHT


----------



## zogger (Aug 27, 2014)

Pretty fair deal there....


----------



## 38f20 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just bought one tonight. I used the buy online and pick up in store option, that way I could use a 10% discount coupon I found by a google search. I will pick it up tomorrow after work and give it a good workout this weekend. I'm pretty excited as this is my first splitter and hand splitting for years was getting old.


----------



## Zale (Aug 27, 2014)

Might have to look into this.


----------



## Jutt (Aug 28, 2014)

Really liking mine so far. Split around 3 cords with it. The log tray/catcher is a must. 99% less bending over picking up splits. 

Will post a full review after she's had a few more hours of usage.


----------



## 38f20 (Aug 28, 2014)

Picked up my splitter at lowes today. I requested one that was still in the crate because I didn't want to tow it the long distance home. It went together smoothly and fired right up after adding engine oil. I was surprised, after looking at them on dht's website, that the log table was not included. I figured since the table was shown as being included on the website the ones sold at lowes would also since it is the DHT 22 ton model. I split with it tonight for about 3 hours and it performed very well, although a log table would have been very handy. What's up with this DHT?


----------



## zogger (Aug 28, 2014)

38f20 said:


> Picked up my splitter at lowes today. I requested one that was still in the crate because I didn't want to tow it the long distance home. It went together smoothly and fired right up after adding engine oil. I was surprised, after looking at them on dht's website, that the log table was not included. I figured since the table was shown as being included on the website the ones sold at lowes would also since it is the DHT 22 ton model. I split with it tonight for about 3 hours and it performed very well, although a log table would have been very handy. What's up with this DHT?



Maybe in a different box, and it was just not noticed. Most likely if it is advertised with it, you can go back and get it.


----------



## cigmaker (Aug 28, 2014)

I also purchased a 22 ton model upon seeing this post. They had a unit together outside the store hooked up and came on home. Soon as I get it unhooked take a step back boom no log catcher!! Called Lowe's up they broke two more crates open no log catcher. He proceeded to send me a picture with the log catcher listed as an accessory. I really bought this splitter because it was one of the standard features not a 50 dollar accessory like tsc splitters.


----------



## DHT (Aug 28, 2014)

38f20 said:


> Picked up my splitter at lowes today. I requested one that was still in the crate because I didn't want to tow it the long distance home. It went together smoothly and fired right up after adding engine oil. I was surprised, after looking at them on dht's website, that the log table was not included. I figured since the table was shown as being included on the website the ones sold at lowes would also since it is the DHT 22 ton model. I split with it tonight for about 3 hours and it performed very well, although a log table would have been very handy. What's up with this DHT?



Sorry guys it was not our call on the log catcher. Lowes decided to include hydraulic oils, which we include when we ship from Colorado, and sell the log catcher separately for the 22 ton. They include the log catcher on the 27 ton. We have several thousand catchers in stock so if you need one just call customer service. It will also be available for order on the Lowes website as soon as they update it, which we hope is within a week. 

We are adding a note to our webpage next week to avoid confusion about the catcher. The Lowes 22 Ton Part Number / Model is the only one that does not include the catcher. Every other retailer sells the standard 22 Ton part number 100171. The Lowes part number is 101507, and their pictures, ads, website do not show the catcher, again not our call.

At any rate, congrats on the purchase and thanks for the positive review!!


----------



## Zale (Aug 28, 2014)

Stopped by Lowes today. They didn't have it in stock but can get one shipped in 5 days. Free assembly and fluid. They also had a Troybilt 22ton with Honda engine for the same price on the floor. My question to DHT is why should I chose yours?


----------



## DHT (Aug 28, 2014)

There should also be a hang tag on the tank with the accessories you can buy. The log catcher, cover, and 4 way are included on it. Sorry if there was some confusion, maybe they'll let us include it in the future. At any rate, we hope you think you are still getting a good deal!!!


----------



## cigmaker (Aug 28, 2014)

Nope Lowe's website just shows the operator side so I assumed... so I reckon I'll just bend over and pick it up off the ground . How much is the catcher gonna set me back? Let me guess 50 bucks


----------



## DHT (Aug 28, 2014)

cigmaker said:


> Nope Lowe's website just shows the operator side so I assumed... so I reckon I'll just bend over and pick it up off the ground . How much is the catcher gonna set me back? Let me guess 50 bucks



Not sure of the price off hand, you can call customer service during business hours, wait until the Lowes site is has it, or you will be able to buy direct on our website in about a week or so. Off all the accessories you can get though, the catcher is money well spent.

This weeks Lowes ad shows the DHT splitter from the front 3/4 view. Admittedly difficult to see there is no catcher... look at page 3. 
http://lowes.shoplocal.com/Lowes/Br...kpeek=N&pagenumber=1&promotiondisplayorder=-1


----------



## DHT (Aug 28, 2014)

Zale said:


> Stopped by Lowes today. They didn't have it in stock but can get one shipped in 5 days. Free assembly and fluid. They also had a Troybilt 22ton with Honda engine for the same price on the floor. My question to DHT is why should I chose yours?



Off hand, ours has these features which the TB does not: Adjustable detent valve, coil protected pressure hoses with NPT fittings (opposed to hose clamps), horizontal shaft Kohler engine with .95 gallon fuel tank vs Honda with .3 gallon and vertical shaft for longer run time, full beam construction, fully boxed tongue with a flip down stand vs U channel and pin, manual canister, in-tank suction screen and return line filtration, larger coupler L090 vs L075 for increased durability, larger pump 13 GPM vs 11 GPM for faster cycle time, built in log cradle which will last forever, ability to add a 4 way wedge and log table. Lastly it looks cool and you will have the satisfaction of helping a little employee owned company grow as opposed to putting money in the pockets of a big conglomerate. Those are some of the reasons, maybe not all of them.....oh and we sponsor this forum!!

Cheers and good luck either way!!


----------



## cigmaker (Aug 28, 2014)

Keep rubbing in the log catcher why don't you lol. All jokes aside I did play with it for about an hour tonight. Added oil little gas two pulls she took right off! Cycled the ram as per instructions then cut it off. Checked all the fluids and bolts off we went. I can say this much everything seems to be well thought out and the cycle time compared to my buddies thirty ton is amazing. The controls are well placed and the real trailer jack is SWEET. Another nice feature over my buddies is the spring loaded pin so much nicer it can be used with gloves, and doesn't require a pull to let the beam back down. So moral of the story good price good machine and I'm happy even if tsc is giving away log catchers for free this week lol.


----------



## Zale (Aug 29, 2014)

DHT said:


> Off hand, ours has these features which the TB does not: Adjustable detent valve, coil protected pressure hoses with NPT fittings (opposed to hose clamps), horizontal shaft Kohler engine with .95 gallon fuel tank vs Honda with .3 gallon and vertical shaft for longer run time, full beam construction, fully boxed tongue with a flip down stand vs U channel and pin, manual canister, in-tank suction screen and return line filtration, larger coupler L090 vs L075 for increased durability, larger pump 13 GPM vs 11 GPM for faster cycle time, built in log cradle which will last forever, ability to add a 4 way wedge and log table. Lastly it looks cool and you will have the satisfaction of helping a little employee owned company grow as opposed to putting money in the pockets of a big conglomerate. Those are some of the reasons, maybe not all of them.....oh and we sponsor this forum!!
> 
> Cheers and good luck either way!!



All right, you sold me. I'll be placing an order this weekend.


----------



## DHT (Aug 29, 2014)

Zale said:


> All right, you sold me. I'll be placing an order this weekend.



Happy to have you on board!! Thanks!


----------



## bassjam (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up! I've been debating on getting either the Ariens or the DHT, this might sway me. My brother already said he'd share the cost, if I can get my dad to do the same I might be picking up a DHT splitter this weekend.


----------



## JSGAuto (Aug 30, 2014)

Bought mine last night! But they have me waiting till today to pick it up, since they had none assembled.

Looking forward to it! $890 (online 10% off coupon) + tax = $950 What a deal!

Still cheaper then the TSC one, those are $999 w/log cradle + tax = 1070 

Extra features/quality will be nice. First project for me is welding a log table. Then splitting the 2-3 cords of rounds I have waiting. 

Thanks to DHT!!!!!


----------



## lindnova (Aug 30, 2014)

I should have waited to buy a splitter. I have a Huskee 22 tn with the briggs I bought last November. Happy with it; it is a great machine no problems, but would love to have a quieter engine, larger gas capacity and faster cycle time that the DHT has.


----------



## Tim4 (Aug 30, 2014)

DHT said:


> We just thought we'd let our fellow wood splitters know that Lowes has our 22 Ton DHT splitter on sale for $989 this weekend with fluids! If you are thinking of getting one, now might be a good time. Use their credit card for additional savings.
> 
> Cheers,
> DHT



There were six DHT 22's spread between five Lowes stores in my area. Now there is one less. My first ever not used, not homemade, not craigslist, but brand new store bought log splitter. Thanks for the heads up. I'm going to go fuel it up right now.


----------



## zogger (Aug 30, 2014)

lindnova said:


> I should have waited to buy a splitter. I have a Huskee 22 tn with the briggs I bought last November. Happy with it; it is a great machine no problems, but would love to have a quieter engine, larger gas capacity and faster cycle time that the DHT has.



Used splitters in good shape appear to go for near new prices. Perhaps you could sell yours and then put some cash with it and get the DHT.


----------



## Zale (Aug 30, 2014)

Placed my order today and will pick it up Monday.


----------



## lindnova (Aug 30, 2014)

zogger said:


> Used splitters in good shape appear to go for near new prices. Perhaps you could sell yours and then put some cash with it and get the DHT.



I have considered that. I have seen some pretty rough huskees asking 700-$800. Not sure if I want the bother of selling one and being a couple hundred dollars behind.


----------



## zogger (Aug 30, 2014)

lindnova said:


> I have considered that. I have seen some pretty rough huskees asking 700-$800. Not sure if I want the bother of selling one and being a couple hundred dollars behind.



Well..OK..I see that but, psych it out, just think, you "rented" it last year, got all your wood up. So that cost was covered already. Be about the same cost if you had rented a splitter on several occasions. Then, 200 more for all the features you want.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 31, 2014)

Not unusual for a box store to decontent something to hit a price point by deleting something like the log trays. (standard on all the Ariens!) Cool that the DHT folks have adjusted their website accordingly. Also cool that they are engaged with end users here on a site like this. And IMO they do it in a classy way focusing on useful info rather than a hard sell. 

Don't understand the lack of store inventory for such a decnt unit/good price point though. I have about 10 Ariens in stock just at my own store. My guess, and the DHT guys can confirm this, is that this is kind of a new relationship. And my second guess is that a significant reorder is headed your way this week.

So, now that this is taking off, what kind of service network is in place for DHT? Selecting a name brand engine is a good move, as most shops are set up for Kohler, so that end is covered. (And that's a great motor BTW. We sell a bunch of them as replacement motors. Mostly for splitters too.  ) But how about the rest of the machine? "Just call the 800 number" is generally not as smooth a process in reality as it sounds in the store. How is DHT handling this?


----------



## bassjam (Aug 31, 2014)

spike60 said:


> And that's a great motor BTW. We sell a bunch of them as replacement motors. Mostly for splitters too.  ) But how about the rest of the machine?



I'm glad to hear that about the motor. I really wanted the Ariens, mostly for the Suby engine, but just picked up the DHT yesterday at Lowes. I like the "beefyness" of the DHT better, but my only concern is that the Courage is Kohler's lower line of engines.


----------



## DHT (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for the support and the purchases, we really appreciate it.

Spike let me answer a few of your questions:
- We have our 1800 number on the splitter because we encourage users to call our customer service line first to see if we can walk them through an issue. As you know, log splitters are pretty simple machines, there are not too many things that can go wrong. We would rather solve a problem ourselves than have a user need to take a product to a service center. 
- We have an extensive service network, check out our web site, but if you buy through Lowes anything that needs service is required to go through their Altaequip network. So our product is serviced at the same place as a Husqvarna, John Deere or Troy Built would be. That is just the way Lowes handles all power equipment. They are very good at handling Kohler as well.
- Yes, the DHT line is new at Lowes and we were given orders very late in the season. We are basically sending them product as fast as we can make it, that is why the inventory level is low. We hope to be ahead of the game next year. We also hope to place some more products there in the future.
- We are very lucky to have Lowes as a customer. They have been great to work with and very supportive. 
- Thanks for the purchases!! Please write reviews and always feel free to contact us with comments or concerns.

Cheers
DHT


----------



## cigmaker (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm really not a review type of guy... that being said I spent all day yesterday on 30"-40" red oak with the machine. I will say the cycle time is the biggest plus for me. I live in southern Virginia and it was hot yesterday. The machine would run until we cleared the deck of rounds shut it down cut and repeat. My buddy has his thirty ton out which had noticeably more power, but as we all know when you start cutting wood not splitting it the wood is ugly. Some differences we noticed was wedge shape, foot plate design and the overall noise while operating. The wedge on the 22 is great it has a sharp point followed by a steep ramp which pops the wood real nice. On the down side if the wood is real hard it reaches the ramp and stops. I would then raise the ram then the round fall back roll it over to the 30 ton and let it do its thing. That's where I feel his machine with the more progressive ramp with added power shined. Now the foot plate is a big disappointment, it looked great, but as the day progressed I found major flaws it has an addition shape + with no teeth. I found it very difficult to roll the round onto the foot plate being the + pattern is so high and the lack of teeth presented me with a hairy moment. I lowered the ram to make the split when it hit the wood second stage kick in and bam wood shot out hit the stump four inches below my well you get the drift lol. I would love to see the front of the + shaved down so you can slide the round on the foot easy and either break up the long runs of steel or add teeth. Another note the pin that the beam rotates on to go vertical is very loose causing the machine to be very very loud while in operation I'm a ppe kinda guy but don't leave home without ear plugs. Other than a few small things the machine preformed without a hitch and I'm very impressed with the build and value big thanks dht. Side note a 28 ton would be my choice if I did it again


----------



## lindnova (Sep 1, 2014)

zogger said:


> Well..OK..I see that but, psych it out, just think, you "rented" it last year, got all your wood up. So that cost was covered already. Be about the same cost if you had rented a splitter on several occasions. Then, 200 more for all the features you want.



Another rainy day and a sore back - too much time to think. I am now thinking of trading my 22 tn huskee for the 28 tn DHT. I almost can justify it if I can get enough out of the used one. The 28 ton is fast and wouldn't spend so much time in the 2nd phase laboring thru the elm I split. The 22 tn huskee stalls out on a lot of pieces and needs a few runs or reposition to get thru some pieces.


----------



## stepup (Sep 1, 2014)

DHT said:


> Off hand, ours has these features which the TB does not: Adjustable detent valve, coil protected pressure hoses with NPT fittings (opposed to hose clamps), horizontal shaft Kohler engine with .95 gallon fuel tank vs Honda with .3 gallon and vertical shaft for longer run time, full beam construction, fully boxed tongue with a flip down stand vs U channel and pin, manual canister, in-tank suction screen and return line filtration, larger coupler L090 vs L075 for increased durability, larger pump 13 GPM vs 11 GPM for faster cycle time, built in log cradle which will last forever, ability to add a 4 way wedge and log table. Lastly it looks cool and you will have the satisfaction of helping a little employee owned company grow as opposed to putting money in the pockets of a big conglomerate. Those are some of the reasons, maybe not all of them.....oh and we sponsor this forum!!
> 
> Cheers and good luck either way!!





After I read this post where you said ya'll were a employee owned company I left and went straight to lowes and bought one. I got it home put engine oil in it and went to splitting only to find a really bad hydraulic leak. I am pretty sure it happened because when lowes assembled it they didn't put any thread tape on the hydraulic hose fitting. I am going to try to work on it tomorrow I was just so pissed when I saw it I just came home. With that said for the 10 minutes I was able to run it. I am vey impressed. I jumped on some hickory that when you hit it with a go devils it would just smile at you and this hing powered right through it. Coming from a fiskars to this I am very happy.


----------



## Tim4 (Sep 1, 2014)

We have a couple of hours fabbing up a log catch table and then split for a couple of hours afterwards. I don't think that I've ever had a better time splitting wood when it's 88 degrees out. The new 22ton DHT is getting it done. Impressive unit. Thanks for the lowes heads up.


----------



## ttyR2 (Sep 1, 2014)

Not a bad design there, Tim4. One thing I've noticed with mine is the amount of wood garbage that ends up falling on the engine, specifically the muffler (a lot comes back behind the wedge and drops right on the muffler and starts smoldering). I'd look at adding a simple hinge plate off of that platform that covers the engine, such that you can flip it up for fueling or other maintenance. That's what I plan to do.

When buying a splitter pre-assembled at a box store, I highly recommend looking it over yourself thoroughly. I looked at a Speeco splitter a few years back at a local farm supply place. The suction line was twisted so much that there is no way it would have actually primed or moved any fluid (it was completely collapsed in a couple spots). When I pointed it out to a store employee, he just shrugged.


----------



## Zale (Sep 1, 2014)

Picked mine up today. +1 on Lowes and the thread tape on the fittings. They didn't connect the hoses because they said the unit didn't come with the tape. I thought that was a bs reason. I'll connect them tomorrow and see how she rips.


----------



## twstm (Sep 1, 2014)

bassjam said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I've been debating on getting either the Ariens or the DHT, this might sway me. My brother already said he'd share the cost, if I can get my dad to do the same I might be picking up a DHT splitter this weekend.



I was in the same boat, I was looking at the Ariens and the DHT. Now that the DHT is on sale I'm going to pick one up tomorrow....with an additional 10% Military discount it will be a sweet deal.

I was glad to read that there is a 4 way wedge available also.


----------



## 38f20 (Sep 1, 2014)

stepup said:


> After I read this post where you said ya'll were a employee owned company I left and went straight to lowes and bought one. I got it home put engine oil in it and went to splitting only to find a really bad hydraulic leak. I am pretty sure it happened because when lowes assembled it they didn't put any thread tape on the hydraulic hose fitting. I am going to try to work on it tomorrow I was just so pissed when I saw it I just came home. With that said for the 10 minutes I was able to run it. I am vey impressed. I jumped on some hickory that when you hit it with a go devils it would just smile at you and this hing powered right through it. Coming from a fiskars to this I am very happy.


When I assembled mine on Thursday the only fittings that needed put together were hydraulic lines to the valve assembly. these fittings don't require any thread sealant and shouldn't leak if properly tightened. The npt fittings were already assembled with thread sealant from the factory and when I checked them they were very tight. I ran 5 pickup loads through mine this weekend and it worked great and didn't leak a drop of fluid.


----------



## stepup (Sep 1, 2014)

38f20 said:


> When I assembled mine on Thursday the only fittings that needed put together were hydraulic lines to the valve assembly. these fittings don't require any thread sealant and shouldn't leak if properly tightened. The npt fittings were already assembled with thread sealant from the factory and when I checked them they were very tight. I ran 5 pickup loads through mine this weekend and it worked great and didn't leak a drop of fluid.


I didn't think they would need thread tape but I tightened the crap out of it and it continued to leak. Should I return it to lowes? It is on a line coming put of the valve into another thing right above the motor. I'm not sure what it is that the line is going into.


----------



## Tim4 (Sep 2, 2014)

stepup said:


> I didn't think they would need thread tape but I tightened the crap out of it and it continued to leak. Should I return it to lowes? It is on a line coming put of the valve into another thing right above the motor. I'm not sure what it is that the line is going into.



There is a small placard on the tongue that lists the Manufacturers toll-free number. Give them a call.


----------



## DHT (Sep 2, 2014)

stepup said:


> I didn't think they would need thread tape but I tightened the crap out of it and it continued to leak. Should I return it to lowes? It is on a line coming put of the valve into another thing right above the motor. I'm not sure what it is that the line is going into.



Stepup 
We just sent you a PM. We'll walk you through it.
Thanks
DHT


----------



## RickMead (Sep 2, 2014)

DHT said:


> We just thought we'd let our fellow wood splitters know that Lowes has our 22 Ton DHT splitter on sale for $989 this weekend with fluids! If you are thinking of getting one, now might be a good time. Use their credit card for additional savings.
> 
> Cheers,
> DHT


Pick one up Yesterday evening. I went in with my Brother on getting one, were both very happy with it so far. We split about a cord last night with no problems. It starts easy, runs very quiet. Not picking at it because we Love it and hope future splitters will be even better. Things i noticed, Vent cap for the Hydraulic Tank could be easily hit with wood. The control handle could stand to be smoother in working. As for speed it splits fast than we want to work!!!! Great Job


----------



## JSGAuto (Sep 2, 2014)

I got mine started, but only had time to split a few logs. 

Started up, and ran great, no leakes. I really like the spring loaded pin on the jack...so much easier then trying to line up the holes on that stupid foot thing the other MFGs use. The same spring pin setup on I-Beam works great too. 

I initially didn't understand why this was more then other units, but I can see why. Even at full price, the extra features would make it worth it....but we all got it cheap, so lucky!

Thanks for the great deal.....now we need that 4-way to go on sale!!!!


----------



## Tim4 (Sep 2, 2014)

RickMead said:


> Pick one up Yesterday evening. I went in with my Brother on getting one, were both very happy with it so far. We split about a cord last night with no problems. It starts easy, runs very quiet. Not picking at it because we Love it and hope future splitters will be even better. Things i noticed, Vent cap for the Hydraulic Tank could be easily hit with wood. The control handle could stand to be smoother in working. As for speed it splits fast than we want to work!!!! Great Job



"It splits faster than we want to work" True that.

Handle options..... has anyone considered a handle mod to accommodate a 6'6" operator? Ideas for same?


----------



## Tim4 (Sep 2, 2014)

JSGAuto said:


> ..........
> 
> Thanks for the great deal.....now we need that 4-way to go on sale!!!!



Group buy!


----------



## bassjam (Sep 2, 2014)

I was able to run mine for about 90 minutes Saturday. I failed to check all the fittings after assemble at Lowes, and found 2 leaks after running it for 5 minutes. One was a hose connection which stopped when I tightened it, and the other leak was coming from the hydraulic oil filter which needed tightened another 1/2 turn. So far I'm very happy with the splitter, it seems to be made very well. My only complaint is that I don't care for the location of the hydraulic oil filter. It's located right where I want to put my right foot, and several times while using the splitter I found my bare leg brushing up against the hot filter!


----------



## Jutt (Sep 2, 2014)

RickMead said:


> Pick one up Yesterday evening. I went in with my Brother on getting one, were both very happy with it so far. We split about a cord last night with no problems. It starts easy, runs very quiet. Not picking at it because we Love it and hope future splitters will be even better. Things i noticed, Vent cap for the Hydraulic Tank could be easily hit with wood. The control handle could stand to be smoother in working. As for speed it splits fast than we want to work!!!! Great Job



I noticed some control handle stickiness as well at first. It has since smoothed out quite a bit after splitting around 4 cords.


----------



## DHT (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the purchase


RickMead said:


> Pick one up Yesterday evening. I went in with my Brother on getting one, were both very happy with it so far. We split about a cord last night with no problems. It starts easy, runs very quiet. Not picking at it because we Love it and hope future splitters will be even better. Things i noticed, Vent cap for the Hydraulic Tank could be easily hit with wood. The control handle could stand to be smoother in working. As for speed it splits fast than we want to work!!!! Great Job





Tim4 said:


> "It splits faster than we want to work" True that.
> 
> Handle options..... has anyone considered a handle mod to accommodate a 6'6" operator? Ideas for same?



There is a "tall boy" option. You can bolt on 20" OD diameter wheels which will raise the beam assembly up 2". (normal 4 bolt trailer wheels) Move the (4) pivot bracket bolts to the 'forward' 4 holes and the beam will still sit flat in the vertical position. No adjustment needed for the beam latch because it is slotted 2". Bolt on a tongue jack from our 28/35 ton to keep the tongue level and you have a splitter perfect for the NBA crowd. We'll have some of these 'direct' replacement wheels available as an option later this year you can order from our website. Improves towing as well, but makes the work area a little more crowded. Can be a good trade off for some.


----------



## DHT (Sep 2, 2014)

RickMead said:


> Pick one up Yesterday evening. I went in with my Brother on getting one, were both very happy with it so far. We split about a cord last night with no problems. It starts easy, runs very quiet. Not picking at it because we Love it and hope future splitters will be even better. Things i noticed, Vent cap for the Hydraulic Tank could be easily hit with wood. The control handle could stand to be smoother in working. As for speed it splits fast than we want to work!!!! Great Job



Not to rub it in....but if you purchase the log catcher, it helps protect the engine and the vent cap plus it is a back saver.


----------



## Zale (Sep 2, 2014)

Got everything hooked up, filled up and primed. Went to my pile of nasties and the splitter worked great going through all the knotty pieces. Very nice unit. Everything was going great until I turned over a piece on the ground and disturbed a hornets nest. I decided that was enough for today.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah i'm not sure DHT has a solution for hornets yet.


----------



## zogger (Sep 2, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Yeah i'm not sure DHT has a solution for hornets yet.




I would think the optional flamethrower attachment might work for hornets.


----------



## stihly dan (Sep 2, 2014)

As part of sponsorship here. Members of AS should be able to buy direct from DHT and get the non stripped down unit. For the same price or less of course  Great sales idea, loaded unit, at a great price, to the people that babble on the internet that there unit is the best, bar none.


----------



## Zale (Sep 2, 2014)

zogger said:


> I would think the optional flamethrower attachment might work for hornets.



Tomorrow they burn.


----------



## 38f20 (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't believe nobody has asked for pics yet. If this was on the chainsaw forum that would have been the first question. Here's mine.


----------



## Tim4 (Sep 2, 2014)

stihly dan said:


> As part of sponsorship here. Members of AS should be able to buy direct from DHT and get the non stripped down unit. For the same price or less of course  Great sales idea, loaded unit, at a great price, to the people that babble on the internet that there unit is the best, bar none.



The Lowes special did just that. You decide if the log catcher is important to you or not. I have a feeling that having to pay freight on a log splitter would negate any "direct from DHT discounts" that would have been offered. Plus, the brand will be much stronger when they support Lowes. I know that I have tried to sell three friends this past weekend that they should dump their old splitter and head to Lowes.


----------



## ttyR2 (Sep 2, 2014)

NPT needs tape, fittings with conical seats don't (and tape won't help at all).


----------



## Zale (Sep 2, 2014)

38f20 said:


> I can't believe nobody has asked for pics yet. If this was on the chainsaw forum that would have been the first question. Here's mine. View attachment 366369



Yep, that's what mine looks like except mine has a swarm of yellow jackets around it.


----------



## cigmaker (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## porsche965 (Sep 3, 2014)

I just got mine today. After comparing everything including price this is a nice value. No leaks and the assembler at Lowes used some type of white stuff on all the fitting/connections. I didn't take the time to look closely to see what but the point is no leaks. 

This is the first product I've ever purchased that didn't come with oil. None in the crankcase, no quart to fill it with either. Just a tag on the fuel cap reminding you that there is no oil in the engine. Strange.

Will definitely get the side shelf to protect the oil cap and engine. 

Very well made machine. Would buy it again.


----------



## Zale (Sep 4, 2014)

Been using it today and I am very happy. Goes through everything no problems.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 4, 2014)

Zale said:


> Been using it today and I am very happy. Goes through everything no problems.


What size machine do you have? A good friend is looking to buy one right now, he was thinking the 22 ton, is that going to split the big knotted stuff well ?


----------



## Tim4 (Sep 4, 2014)

We split the stuff that was leftover from the smaller splitter last year. If the only thing that you split is the huge uglies, maybe a bigger one would be better. But it's going to be slower and this unit split every single piece we were ble to manhandle under its wedge.


----------



## Zale (Sep 4, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> What size machine do you have? A good friend is looking to buy one right now, he was thinking the 22 ton, is that going to split the big knotted stuff well ?




I got the 22ton. Split some knotty black cherry and white oak. Never hesitated. For a homeowner this is a great unit. I go through 4-6 cords a season. This size unit is perfect for me. I don't get into the really big nasty stuff, mainly 12-24" diameter material. Even if its not on sale, you can get a 10% online coupon form lowes.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 4, 2014)

Zale said:


> I got the 22ton. Split some knotty black cherry and white oak. Never hesitated. For a homeowner this is a great unit. I go through 4-6 cords a season. This size unit is perfect for me. I don't get into the really big nasty stuff, mainly 12-24" diameter material. Even if its not on sale, you can get a 10% online coupon form lowes.


Thanks for the 10 percent online coupon idea. Does the axle and filter get in the way of your legs when working horizontal it looks cramped?


----------



## twstm (Sep 4, 2014)

Brought mine home from Lowe's last night. Got the sale price plus another 10% military discount. Sad to say I haven't even had a chance to start it yet!


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 4, 2014)

Don't forget to put oil in it if needed. Mine didn't have a drop. 

Used it for the second time today and still very pleased. Put some very large, over 20" blocks with limbs that came off of the block, or knots, and blew right through them. I'm impressed so far. Now for a side table or shelf to protect the engine and breather.

Caroline at DH has returned my calls today three times from customer service. We are playing phone tag but that sure is a good feeling to know they are there if you need them. (for accessories)


----------



## twstm (Sep 4, 2014)

Maybe DHT can chime in here...I went looking for the Log Catcher on Lowes website with no luck.


----------



## Tim4 (Sep 4, 2014)

DHT said that it should be built into Lowes site within the next week or so. I would imagine that it's more important to us than it is to a behemoth like Lowes.


----------



## Zale (Sep 4, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Thanks for the 10 percent online coupon idea. Does the axle and filter get in the way of your legs when working horizontal it looks cramped?



Its not too bad. I do most my splitting in the vertical position. I like to sit and take my time. My back doesn't tolerate the standing and bending like it used to.


----------



## Jutt (Sep 4, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Thanks for the 10 percent online coupon idea. Does the axle and filter get in the way of your legs when working horizontal it looks cramped?



I stand on the side opposite of the filter without issue (I'm 6'2"). I can't stress how useful the log table is although I might add some skateboard tape to it to help keep logs from sliding off under vibration.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 4, 2014)

Zale said:


> Its not too bad. I do most my splitting in the vertical position. I like to sit and take my time. My back doesn't tolerate the standing and bending like it used to.


Tell me about it, my back is the same!


----------



## DHT (Sep 4, 2014)

twstm said:


> Maybe DHT can chime in here...I went looking for the Log Catcher on Lowes website with no luck.



All of the information is submitted to Lowe's to get the log catcher on their site. It just takes some time to work through their system. In the mean time you can call our customer service line and order one directly, they are in stock. Also you will be able to order parts and accessories on our website here: 

http://www.dirtyhandtools.com/Online Store Page.html

Still working out the details on the order forms but we are making progress.

Thanks again everyone for the purchases. If you get a chance give us a positive review on the Lowe's website! Every little bit helps!

Regards,
DHT


----------



## Tim4 (Sep 5, 2014)

DHT said:


> All of the information is submitted to Lowe's to get the log catcher on their site. It just takes some time to work through their system. In the mean time you can call our customer service line and order one directly, they are in stock. Also you will be able to order parts and accessories on our website here:
> 
> http://www.dirtyhandtools.com/Online Store Page.html
> 
> ...



I like the lay out of the accessories on your website. For us older folk, a plain white background behind the text would maybe make life easier. Your accessory prices seem almost too low to be worth fooling with (on your end). Maybe keep the 4way and catcher prices low but it will take customer service to fulfill the parts orders and CS costs a company money. When I need a part, I'll pay $10 for a fitting if it gets shipped quick and I don't have to drive all over town looking for it. It just seems like it would be more sustainable for you if it was profitable. People will talk more about prompt service than they will "parts are cheap". 

There is a fresh review from western Maryland. I docked it only one star for log catcher but more so because an item with a dozen perfect reviews sounds almost too good to be true. 

Thanks for a fine splitter!


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 7, 2014)

Last Thursday I called DH and got a recording. Left a message concerning the need to purchase the four way splitting head and the log table. DH returned my call, which I missed and two more calls Friday! Great customer service. I spoke with Carolyn and she took care of everything perfectly. Big Brown will drop them off this coming Wednesday to my door. 

5 Stars to DH!


----------



## phil21502 (Sep 7, 2014)

What's the black tube on the I beam towards the front?


----------



## Tim4 (Sep 7, 2014)

phil21502 said:


> What's the black tube on the I beam towards the front?



The tube holds the manual, papers, etc.


----------



## phil21502 (Sep 7, 2014)

Makes sense. Lol. Is it water proof?


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 7, 2014)

Water resistant. But pretty well sealed.


----------



## twstm (Sep 12, 2014)

DHT are you listening? I finally got to try out my 22ton splitter I got from Lowe's. First there was not motor oil in it even though it was fully assembled. I filled the engine with oil and as soon as I worked the hydraulic lever, hydraulic oil spewed from almost every fitting leaving a nice puddle of oil on my newly emaciated driveway not to mention the splashing I received. I realize that this was probably the goons at Lowe's doing a piss poor job but it reflects badly on you. I also called your customer service and had to leave a message. Not a happy customer so far. Feel free to send me a message.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffHK454 (Sep 12, 2014)

twstm said:


> DHT are you listening? I finally got to try out my 22ton splitter I got from Lowe's. First there was not motor oil in it even though it was fully assembled. I filled the engine with oil and as soon as I worked the hydraulic lever, hydraulic oil spewed from almost every fitting leaving a nice puddle of oil on my newly emaciated driveway not to mention the splashing I received. I realize that this was probably the goons at Lowe's doing a piss poor job but it reflects badly on you. I also called your customer service and had to leave a message. Not a happy customer so far. Feel free to send me a message.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


 Lowes has damaged the rep. of more than one supplier over the years with their less than great in store help. I picked up a mower for my mom and was instructed to change the oil in a couple hours because it was special break in lube , turns out the crankcase was empty. I hope DHT hangs a tag on all their stuff warning to check fluids before first start-up. 

The foot on that splitter looks pretty stout , 1 1/2" thick?


----------



## DHT (Sep 15, 2014)

twstm said:


> DHT are you listening? I finally got to try out my 22ton splitter I got from Lowe's. First there was not motor oil in it even though it was fully assembled. I filled the engine with oil and as soon as I worked the hydraulic lever, hydraulic oil spewed from almost every fitting leaving a nice puddle of oil on my newly emaciated driveway not to mention the splashing I received. I realize that this was probably the goons at Lowe's doing a piss poor job but it reflects badly on you. I also called your customer service and had to leave a message. Not a happy customer so far. Feel free to send me a message.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk




Twstm / Paul,


Yes we always listen. We are sorry to hear that you had a leaky splitter and had to leave a message with our customer service department. Though, I am aware that our customer service department contacted you very shortly after you left a voice mail and posted these comments, and got you taken care of. We were informed you were going to submit a post to that end.


Couple of notes:

There are (4) places on our machine and manuals that state the unit does not come with engine oil. We apologize if there was a misunderstanding but we try to be as clear about this as possible.

Secondly, while we think most Lowe's store assemblers do a good job there will always be a potential for some fittings that might need to be tightened. Our manuals and hang tags on the unit instruct both the store assemblers and the end user to check everything for tightness and fluid level before use. 


Again we hope you are able to tighten the fittings and are sorry for the inconvenience. We also hope that you get many years of good use out of your new splitter!!


Thanks,
DHT


----------



## twstm (Sep 15, 2014)

DHT, I have been trying to submit a reply since Friday night. Something must have been wrong with the arborist website. I tried and tried to submit a reply to my original post
About an hour after my original post about the leaky fittings I got a call from dht customer service. They listen to the problem and we're very courteous and helpful.. I don't remember the girl's name but she was very helpful and well I won't go into details they did compensate me for the problems that I had. Thanks again, I will definitely consider buying a product from you in the future. Your customer service is outstanding.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rburg44 (Sep 15, 2014)

Does the log catcher also fit the huskee and speedco splitters the framing looks similar i was wondering if the bolt holes line up bc i think the DHT version much better!!


----------



## twstm (Sep 15, 2014)

twstm said:


> DHT, I have been trying to submit a reply since Friday night. Something must have been wrong with the arborist website. I tried and tried to submit a reply to my original post
> About an hour after my original post about the leaky fittings I got a call from dht customer service. They listen to the problem and we're very courteous and helpful.. I don't remember the girl's name but she was very helpful and well I won't go into details they did compensate me for the problems that I had. Thanks again, I will definitely consider buying a product from you in the future. Your customer service is outstanding.
> 
> 
> ...


Not only did they reply Friday night but this afternoon when I checked my cell phone I had a message from Ron checking to see if my problem was resolved. WOW!

I haven't had a chance to call back yet but I certainly will...I can't get over their concern. I wish all consumer products company worked this way.


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 15, 2014)

Just this evening I had a small part situation that needed replaced. (either a poor spot weld or my enthusiastic strength, not a big deal) Called Ron B. shortly before the end of the day and he listened to my dilemma and then said a new part is on it's way. I've never dealt with a Company's Customer Service as solid as DH. 5 stars all the way. I'll make sure to refer them to others.


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 15, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> Last Thursday I called DH and got a recording. Left a message concerning the need to purchase the four way splitting head and the log table. DH returned my call, which I missed and two more calls Friday! Great customer service. I spoke with Carolyn and she took care of everything perfectly. Big Brown will drop them off this coming Wednesday to my door.
> 
> 5 Stars to DH!



Accessories arrived last Wednesday as promised. The Table bolted right on and the 4 way splitting head is probably better for a larger splitter but does well on smaller rounds. Very satisfied overall. The quality of the parts is very good.


----------



## DHT (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks Porsche965 and twstm. Just trying to ensure everyone is satisfied! We will always try to keep improving and listening to our customers!!


----------



## twstm (Sep 16, 2014)

DHT said:


> Thanks Porsche965 and twstm. Just trying to ensure everyone is satisfied! We will always try to keep improving and listening to our customers!!



And thanks for the follow up phone call last night to make sure everything was taken care of. Never in my 56 years have I experienced such customer service!


----------



## Weesa20 (Sep 16, 2014)

PIcked uo the DHT 22 ton at Lowe's today. Put a cord though it s far and pretty happy. Agree with above- machine shouldn't be sold without having the table immediately available- I would ahve happily bought it at Lowes today but they don't have it. Will order one soon. Engine and Hydro tank vent are to exposed. Also had a piece hit the tire and bounce and almost take out my wife's knee. Also agree with the thickness of the endplate being an issue when in the vertical mode. Here is my first stab at a little platform to make it easier to get big rounds under the wedge. Just some scrap MDF, 2x6, and plywood strips I had laying around. Surface is slightly higher than the grippers on the endplate.


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 16, 2014)

I've tried horizontal and vertical and no matter what the size up to 24" long I'd rather just lift them onto the cradle. Holding the large round on the edge of the cradle I carefully split off the edge closest to the center of the cradle, reducing the effort on the splitter. Works great. But give me another 10 years and vertical will be the way to go I'm sure lol. 

Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Weesa20 (Sep 16, 2014)

yeah, horizontal is definitely better- I would have to get out the tractor to lift that round- very wet oak, probably 24" dia x 16" long- and vertical is still easier and less time- I split a bunch of them into manageable chunks and then go back to horizontal. I think next time I will hook it up to the tractor b/c it actually pushed the splitter forward even though I had the wheels blocked.


----------



## agstr (Sep 25, 2014)

A project for us on a clear cut -- a big pile of rounds to split (~60 cords, some over 2' in diameter); was using an iron and oak splitter borrowed from a neighbor to try out, 20 ton -- excellent unit but pricey. Used it in vertical mode, then split horizontally with the Supersplit kinetic. At my age with my back I don't need to hoist heavy rounds so a hydraulic vertical was found to be necessary.

So after doing due diligence, almost pulled the trigger on a brave but saw the DHT; looks just as rugged as an I&O, if not more so! I purchased a DHT this evening from Lowes. I did have the same concern noted earlier about the thick foot; thought I'd just build up some dirt around it where it will be staged. Can hardly wait to try it out.

Note: It was a very frustrating experience dealing with graduates from the school of 'Customer No Service' at Lowes -- the unit was assembled there but not tested for hydraulic leaks.....was told out of ignorance or lied to by several personnel that all hydraulic hoses were connected at the manufacturer facility. To top things off I had to spend an inordinate amount of time just to get my 5% discount squared away with no assembly charge. There was really only one employee there on the ball and helpful (cashier who followed up to make sure unit would get assembled.) Splitter made it home in good shape and will check hydraulic fluid level to see if any leaked during assembly. The safety chains were a bit short however for my extended trailer hitch.

I really think DHT would be better served supporting sales from local dealer/repair shops, in conjunction with online sites for product ordering-- the service would then be more honest, knowledgeable and American. I think DHT hit a home run making this log splitter.


----------



## CalossaKid (Sep 26, 2014)

I was told from customer service that you may be changing the 4 way splitter design to improve performance and quality. Is that true? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DHT (Sep 28, 2014)

CalossaKid said:


> I was told from customer service that you may be changing the 4 way splitter design to improve performance and quality. Is that true?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



We are always looking to improve our products but don't have any immediate plans to offer a change.


----------



## CalossaKid (Sep 28, 2014)

Please let me know if you do. One customer quoted that the 4 way failed after using it for a short period of time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## agstr (Sep 28, 2014)

DHT said:


> We are always looking to improve our products but don't have any immediate plans to offer a change.


Finally got to test my new 22 ton DHT this weekend -- as suspected had to tighten a hydraulic fitting from the Lowes assembly which was not quality controlled....at least I caught it before losing too much fluid. Put the splitter to the test with some tough doug fir; no problem for the splitter--quite impressed with the unit. Split two cords before giving the splitter a rest -- gnarly rounds cause the cylinder to heat up more as expected but didn't seem excessive. When I get the customized table installed will also etch some markings where the log length sticker is -- the sticker is going to wear off with use.


----------



## litefoot (Sep 29, 2014)

DHT said:


> Off hand, ours has these features which the TB does not: Adjustable detent valve, coil protected pressure hoses with NPT fittings (opposed to hose clamps), horizontal shaft Kohler engine with .95 gallon fuel tank vs Honda with .3 gallon and vertical shaft for longer run time, full beam construction, fully boxed tongue with a flip down stand vs U channel and pin, manual canister, in-tank suction screen and return line filtration, larger coupler L090 vs L075 for increased durability, larger pump 13 GPM vs 11 GPM for faster cycle time, built in log cradle which will last forever, ability to add a 4 way wedge and log table. Lastly it looks cool and you will have the satisfaction of helping a little employee owned company grow as opposed to putting money in the pockets of a big conglomerate. Those are some of the reasons, maybe not all of them.....oh and we sponsor this forum!!
> 
> Cheers and good luck either way!!


Those are all admirable features. I especially like the larger pump and the availability of the 4-way, but I can't get past the position of the engine and the hydraulic fill tube/neck right below the work area. Seems very vulnerable to getting dinged up easily. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## tjm (Oct 5, 2014)

Just scored the 22 ton DHT splitter yesterday from lowes. Worked it for a couple hours yesterday and it worked great. Just have one leak to deal with.


----------



## beerbelly (Oct 5, 2014)

litefoot said:


> Those are all admirable features. I especially like the larger pump and the availability of the 4-way, but I can't get past the position of the engine and the hydraulic fill tube/neck right below the work area. Seems very vulnerable to getting dinged up easily. Maybe I'm wrong.


Yes, it is vulnerable. But it screws in with 1" (I think...maybe 1-1/4") male pipe threads, so even if it gets butched up a bit, it should be fine. At least that is my opinion after owning one for about 4 hours & splitting some kindling. More to come. Time for beer!


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Oct 5, 2014)

I was at Lowe's and came across one on my way out. Just doing a quick overlook, it blew away the troybuilt unit sitting next to it. Overall build quality was impressive, my brother in law also commented on how nice it was, and it was cheaper than the troybuilt unit.


----------



## beerbelly (Oct 5, 2014)

OH_Varmntr said:


> I was at Lowe's and came across one on my way out. Just doing a quick overlook, *it blew away the troybuilt unit sitting next to it.* Overall build quality was impressive, my brother in law also commented on how nice it was, and it was cheaper than the troybuilt unit.


I noticed the same thing when I looked at them side by side. I have used the troy-bilt 27ton. A very nice unit that handled everything I gave it! But a few hundred $ equates to more beer for me, and the DHT gets very good reviews, so what the hell...I am going to give it a shot. And a horizontal shaft engine means I can always repower it with an old bullet proof K-series if I need to. Best small engine ever made. Made in Wisconsin!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 5, 2014)

beerbelly said:


> I can always repower it with an old bullet proof K-series if I need to. Best small engine ever made. Made in Wisconsin!


 You would HAVE to be from Wisconsin to believe that one!! lol

SR


----------



## nmcqueen469 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm ready to pull the trigger on one of these babies, love to support an employee-owned company.

Does anyone have a current 10% code for Lowes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## beerbelly (Oct 6, 2014)

nmcqueen469 said:


> I'm ready to pull the trigger on one of these babies, love to support an employee-owned company.
> 
> Does anyone have a current 10% code for Lowes? Thanks in advance!


I looked high & low. Couldn't find anything. 

I figured it this way. $200 cheaper than anywhere (maybe $150..cant remember), full of hydro fluid, no catcher. Still a good buy. I took one in a crate because I don't trust the jokers putting their stuff together. 

Seems like a nice machine. Time will tell.


----------



## beerbelly (Oct 6, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> You would HAVE to be from Wisconsin to believe that one!! lol
> 
> SR


NY...close enough! 

I've had them all. Kohler, B&S, Tecumseh, and Wisconsin....even a Clinton. The Kohler K series is (was) far and above the best of the batch. Bullet-proof!
But what does a NY'er know?


----------



## zogger (Oct 6, 2014)

beerbelly said:


> I looked high & low. Couldn't find anything.
> 
> I figured it this way. $200 cheaper than anywhere (maybe $150..cant remember), full of hydro fluid, no catcher. Still a good buy. I took one in a crate because I don't trust the jokers putting their stuff together.
> 
> Seems like a nice machine. Time will tell.



If you go in through groupon, supposedly 10% off. Didn't take it all the way, but that came up quick with a search.


----------



## twstm (Oct 6, 2014)

nmcqueen469 said:


> I'm ready to pull the trigger on one of these babies, love to support an employee-owned company.
> 
> Does anyone have a current 10% code for Lowes? Thanks in advance!



Are you a Veteran? Lowe's gives 10% off for Vets...


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 6, 2014)

beerbelly said:


> NY...close enough!
> 
> I've had them all. Kohler, B&S, Tecumseh, and Wisconsin....even a Clinton. The Kohler K series is (was) far and above the best of the batch. Bullet-proof!
> But what does a NY'er know?


 I've had them all too, in fact I think I STILL have them all! lol

I'd rather have a Kubota, Vanguard, Subaru or a Honda over ANY Kohler... Of course, the new B&S and Kohlers are made in china, so there ya go...

SR


----------



## tjm (Oct 6, 2014)

I went to the post office and they have coupon packs for people that move or change address, but they are just sitting out for the taking. Had the 10% off lowes coupon. Just had to enter it on the computer and they emailed me the printable coupon. Check it out, saved me $100.


----------



## nmcqueen469 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hmmmm. I may try the post office route. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmcqueen469 (Oct 7, 2014)

Got two packets from the post office today. Submitted the code they provide, just waiting for an email back with an actual code to use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle1! (Oct 8, 2014)

Bomgaar stores are having a 10% off sale on log splitters this coming Saturday only. DHT log splitters seem to have taken over from Speeco at their stores


----------



## beerbelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Anybody know what grade the hydro fluid that comes pre-filled from Lowes? 22 ton.

How about the detent adjustment? What does it adjust? Please don't tell me the detent! I want to know what i'll accomplish by adjusting it...BEFORE I screw with it.


----------



## DHT (Oct 9, 2014)

beerbelly said:


> Anybody know what grade the hydro fluid that comes pre-filled from Lowes? 22 ton.
> 
> How about the detent adjustment? What does it adjust? Please don't tell me the detent! I want to know what i'll accomplish by adjusting it...BEFORE I screw with it.




The fluid is AW46. The detent should normally not need adjusted. It only needs adjustment if your valve handle is not staying in the reverse position, after you move it there, until the wedge fully retracts. Or if it is not popping back to the neutral position after the wedge fully retracts after the valve handle was moved to the reverse position.


----------



## beerbelly (Oct 10, 2014)

DHT said:


> The fluid is AW46. The detent should normally not need adjusted. It only needs adjustment if your valve handle is not staying in the reverse position, after you move it there, until the wedge fully retracts. Or if it is not popping back to the neutral position after the wedge fully retracts after the valve handle was moved to the reverse position.


Thanks for the reply. Valve is fine, I'll leave it alone.


----------



## tjm (Oct 16, 2014)

I will be buying the table in the near future. Wish it came with the lowes package, but maybe thats why they can sell it so cheap with the hope you will pay the $79 for the table there. Another little tip, they are $69 on the DHT website and i believe that includes shipping.


----------



## lindnova (Oct 16, 2014)

I've had them all. Kohler, B&S, Tecumseh, and Wisconsin....even a Clinton. The Kohler K series is (was) far and above the best of the batch. Bullet-proof!
But what does a NY'er know?[/QUOTE]
I ran old K series in john deere 110's 8 hp and an Allis 16 hp. I still have the jd 110's and they start up everytime and run like a top. They are slow, but very torqy and reliable.


----------



## Zale (Oct 19, 2014)

Spent the weekend splitting sone nasty pieces of pin oak. The DHT 22ton never hesitated. Love this machine.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 20, 2014)

Pin oak is a mixed bag, Just when you think it's easy to split, you run into some embedded branches that can sometimes stop a 22-ton splitter dead in its tracks. Glad to see you like the DHT. You have to wonder where they came up with that brand name.


----------



## lindnova (Oct 20, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Pin oak is a mixed bag, Just when you think it's easy to split, you run into some embedded branches that can sometimes stop a 22-ton splitter dead in its tracks. Glad to see you like the DHT. You have to wonder where they came up with that brand name.


When pin oak does that it is time to watch out as it is the most explosive wood I have worked with when it does pop.


----------



## Zale (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of pin oak for the reasons stated above, but this year I'm taking everything I cut down at work. My goal is to get three years supply in by the end of the year.


----------



## twstm (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a dumb question...what is considered pin oak?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 20, 2014)

twstm said:


> I have a dumb question...what is considered pin oak?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



It can reach 10o feet in height:






Oak is the national tree.


----------



## Zale (Oct 20, 2014)

twstm said:


> I have a dumb question...what is considered pin oak?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Its in the red oak family. Many, many, many branches growing along trunk. It can be a pain in the ass to split sometimes.IMO.


----------



## porsche965 (Oct 28, 2014)

I just split an Oak tree up with the DH Splitter 22 ton. This oak took my 661 wearing the 28" bar to flush cut the stump with about 2" to spare. Majority of the trunk the 361 wearing a 20" had just enough bar to clear each cut. Blocked it into 18" sections and made a pile by the splitter. Took at it this morning with the objective to see just how hard the splitter could be pushed, and myself. In approx. 1 1/4 hours everything was split, and not big pieces either, nice 4-5" triangle pieces for the insert. The side table is a must as it protects the engine and also serves as a "holding station" for half of the larger rounds while the other half is being split apart.

What seems to be a time saver is not allowing the return to go past the length of the next piece in the cradle.

What I did find amazing is that the fuel tank is down to half way! Talk about economical! I'm impressed. At WOT throttle, temp is around 67 degrees and the hydraulic tank is a shade over warm. The cylinder was quite warm however. But everything seemed happy and running well. Can't imagine being without this dependable helper.

Stay safe.


----------



## twstm (Oct 28, 2014)

I agree. I have had a few knotted oak pieces that slowed it down but never stopped it. Very happy with my purchase. Just a reminder, if you buy at Lowes make sure you check all the hyd. fittings and nuts and bolts for tightness.


----------



## treeguy (Nov 17, 2014)

Got a question for dht or whoever.

I just picked up a 27 ton unit second hand. It had only maybe a couple tanks of gas thru it. Anyway, I can't hardly get the 6.5 HP Kohler to start when it's below 20 degrees. This morning I stopped trying after 15-20 pulls. It was 10 degrees ambient.

The engine will occasionally fire, but getting it to run is another issue. I have not inspected the spark plug yet, but I doubt that's an issue since it ran well enough in warmer weather.

I'm thinking something isn't quite right with it.

The only gas that has been run in it is the non-oxygenated stuff.

Any ideas?


----------



## beerbelly (Nov 17, 2014)

Try it with full choke for about 10-15 seconds after it fires.


----------



## treeguy (Nov 17, 2014)

Beerbelly, post: 5038364, member: 91177"]Try it with full choke for about 10-15 seconds after it fires.[/QUOTE]

Actually, it won't even start running to get it to that point. But I know what you're saying about the choke because in slightly warmer weather I needed to feather the choke for a bit after it was running to keep it from dying.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 17, 2014)

i have the same problem with the honda on my splitter when it's that cold. sometimes starting fluid and sometimes i try to start it without the choke and it will sputter a few times and then i choke it . being used i would put fresh oil in the engine suited for colder weather.


----------



## treeguy (Nov 17, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> i have the same problem with the honda on my splitter when it's that cold. sometimes starting fluid and sometimes i try to start it without the choke and it will sputter a few times and then i choke it . being used i would put fresh oil in the engine suited for colder weather.



Sorry to hear that a Honda would struggle like that. Unfortunately, if I can't find a resolution to this cold starting problem, then I will either replace the engine with something more reliable or this splitter is going down the road. Up north it will be this cold or colder through March.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 17, 2014)

treeguy said:


> Sorry to hear that a Honda would struggle like that. Unfortunately, if I can't find a resolution to this cold starting problem, then I will either replace the engine with something more reliable or this splitter is going down the road. Up north it will be this cold or colder through March.


this thing starts 1st or 2nd pull when temps are above freezing. i wore the 1st motor out and it did the same as the 2nd when it was cold.


----------



## treeguy (Nov 17, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> this thing starts 1st or 2nd pull when temps are above freezing. i wore the 1st motor out and it did the same as the 2nd when it was cold.



Thanks for that info. Warm starts and above freezing have not been a problem here either.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 17, 2014)

Not long ago, someone here bought one of those Kohler powered splitters... The carb was set up so lean the motor wouldn't even run... He took one of the jets out and drilled a bigger hole in it to let in more fuel and that fixed it...

SR


----------



## treeguy (Nov 17, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Not long ago, some here bought one of those Kohler powered splitters... The carb was set up so lean the motor wouldn't even run... He took one of the jets out and drilled a bigger hole in it to let in more fuel and that fixed it...
> 
> SR



That makes sense. My next step I had figured was to play with the low speed jet to see if something could be gained. To actually drill it out could only be because the epa is calling for lean/low emissions, me thinks.


----------



## zogger (Nov 17, 2014)

treeguy said:


> Sorry to hear that a Honda would struggle like that. Unfortunately, if I can't find a resolution to this cold starting problem, then I will either replace the engine with something more reliable or this splitter is going down the road. Up north it will be this cold or colder through March.



Until you find a carb solution, perhaps a magnetic block heater might help?

As to the starting problem itself, I would try direct to tech support at the engine manufacturer.


----------



## treeguy (Nov 17, 2014)

[QUOTEgger, post: 5038512, member: 57436"]Until you find a carb solution, perhaps a magnetic block heater might help?

As to the starting problem itself, I would try direct to tech support at the engine manufacturer.[/QUOTE]

They were not a lot of help. I will start by getting some fresh 5w-30 oil in there and then playing with the low speed jet system.


----------



## treeguy (Nov 17, 2014)

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-splitters-with-kohler-sh265-problems.256911/

Looks like I will have to do this.


----------



## laynes69 (Nov 17, 2014)

I just went out for the heck of it after reading this thread. It's 18 out and dropping so I checked to see if my new 27 ton dht splitter would start. I put on full choke, 3/4 throttle and it started first pull. I did notice however the other day it wouldn't start when it was in the 30's till I advanced the throttle higher. I think I'm running 10w30 in ours. Was your engine possibly flooded?


----------



## treeguy (Nov 17, 2014)

laynes69 said:


> I just went out for the heck of it after reading this thread. It's 18 out and dropping so I checked to see if my new 27 ton dht splitter would start. I put on full choke, 3/4 throttle and it started first pull. I did notice however the other day it wouldn't start when it was in the 30's till I advanced the throttle higher. I think I'm running 10w30 in ours. Was your engine possibly flooded?



I just went outside and tried to start it. Full choke, 3/4 throttle and at full throttle (didn't matter).

Temp is 10-13 degrees. 

I could get it to pop quite a few times, and one time it seemed like it was maybe gonna go. But it didn't.

I didn't count pulls but was probably close to 25-30 full hard pulls. It was enough to wear me out and force me to take a break. Didn't start.


----------



## DHT (Nov 17, 2014)

treeguy said:


> I just went outside and tried to start it. Full choke, 3/4 throttle and at full throttle (didn't matter).
> 
> Temp is 10-13 degrees.
> 
> ...




If you have tried with choke a few pulls dial the choke back and keep the throttle full. We have noticed, at least at altitude in CO, that if it doesn't catch the few few pulls to dial the choke back.....usually starts right up. Doesn't seem to matter if it is the SH265 or CH395. Otherwise give us a call and we'll get it fixed up at a Kohler service center.


----------



## treeguy (Nov 17, 2014)

DHT said:


> If you have tried with chothepulls dial the choke back and keep the throttle full. We have noticed, at least at altitude in CO, that if it doesn't catch the few few pulls to dial the choke back.....usually starts right up. Doesn't seem to matter if it is the SH265 or CH395. Otherwise give us a call and we'll get it fixed up at a Kohler service center.



DHT, thanks for jumping in. Yes, I have tried to start it by dialing the choke back, and in temps below about 20 degrees it won't pop/fire unless the choke is on.

I don't have a receipt for this splitter as I got it used, but the previous original owner said he bought it last year and barely used it.

I still have his phone number and can check to see if he still has the paperwork.

I need to get some fresh 5w-30 in it to see if that makes any difference first. Just haven't had time yet. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## troylee (Nov 17, 2014)

My 35 ton also didn't start in the cold. We just took it inside the shop for awhile, but also know that wont always be a option. Good to know about the choke settings.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 22, 2014)

A 'little birdie' just told me that the DHT 27 ton splitter will be as low as $699, after rebate, on Black Friday. Non-sponsor home center, so I can't post it, but a motivated buyer could probably find it.

Philbert


----------



## Sam.coots (Nov 22, 2014)

I was very happy with my DHT 22 until Wednesday. I had my splitter by the wood in horizontal position and I was getting ready to split a log . About half way through the split the whole splitter tipped over backwards until log came off and I tipped it back over. A little alarming.


----------



## ttyR2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Did you mount the beam to the hinge with the right set of bolt holes? The wrong set (at least on my 28t) would have the beam supported incorrectly.

Looking at mine, actually, the other set of holes wouldn't have let the beam tip all the way vertical, so nevermind.


----------



## Sam.coots (Nov 22, 2014)

I think it was poor round choice on my part. 30" diameter by 24" length oak.


----------



## blue66 (Nov 23, 2014)

Philbert said:


> A 'little birdie' just told me that the DHT 27 ton splitter will be as low as $699, after rebate, on Black Friday. Non-sponsor home center, so I can't post it, but a motivated buyer could probably find it.
> 
> Philbert


Yep....799 with a 100 rebate. Better be there early....while supplies last. One heckuva deal!!


----------



## luckydad (Nov 23, 2014)

blue66 said:


> Yep....799 with a 100 rebate. Better be there early....while supplies last. One heckuva deal!!


So it's going to list for 799 and then the 100 rebate ?? Wow it lists now for 1399 at the store !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguy (Dec 14, 2014)

luckyst: 5049656 said:


> So it's going to list for 799 and then the 100 rebate ?? Wow it lists now for 1399 at the store !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pretty sure they were clearancing out, as I had my eye on that too. They are not listed on their website anymore.


----------



## treeguy (Dec 14, 2014)

treeguy said:


> Got a question for dht or whoever.
> 
> I just picked up a 27 ton unit second hand. It had only maybe a couple tanks of gas thru it. Anyway, I can't hardly get the 6.5 HP Kohler to start when it's below 20 degrees. This morning I stopped trying after 15-20 pulls. It was 10 degrees ambient.
> 
> ...



Sorry it has taken so long to get back to this.

I got a couple of spare carb main jets online. The Honda gx160/gx200 clone jets work in this carb. They are exactly the same as the OEM jet that Kohler supplies in this engine.

Anyway, my friend has a set of those tiny drill bits. I opened the jet from .028 (OEM) to where I stopped tinkering at .033 in .001 increments.

I noticed that at .031 the engine would miss (it seemed) very slightly. It became more pronounced at .032 and more yet at .033. I ran the engine for at least 20 min at a time, and I checked plug color every time. I found that the plug remained white for the most part until I hit .033, where it went sharply black (too rich).

There didn't seem to be much of an in between stage, such as what I was looking for where the plug turns a nice golden brown. But it could be that 20-30 mins of run time between stages was simply not enough to do that.

Here's the disappointing part. The engine didn't start any better in the cold with any of those main jet adjustments. I also had first gone thru the carb completely, making sure that every orifice was clear.

So, I took another jet, drilled it to .029, and called it good. I set a thermometer on top of the engine to more accurately monitor actuals temps on/in the splitter, and I more properly determined that the engine won't start at around 11-12 degrees. I barely got it to start at 12 degrees, but it will not start at 10 degrees. Between 15-20 degrees it is a one or two pull start.

I figure this must be just the way it is, and I will have to see if starting fluid aids in colder weather starts at all.

BTW, there is fresh 5w-30 synthetic in the engine. Another thought: I think that an electric start would get this thing rolling in colder temps, as it does pop and fire when I'm pulling it over, but just not enough to get it going.

I've decided to keep this splitter, and I had a welding shop extend the side rack out a few inches, and they put a one inch lip around it to keep pieces from falling off. I don't know about the other DHT splitter users on this board, but I find that bigger rounds are too much for the side table to handle. They slip off the rack. I like the rack and think it's well-made from the factory, but if others are like me in the way that I split wood, then the rack is a little too small too be really practical, and it needs a lip too.

The next project is to figure what to do with this hose (pictured). It extends down within a few inches of the ground and way too easily catches on stuff when the splitter is being pulled thru the woods. Almost tore it off once already.

Overall, I think this splitter is very well designed and built. I'm just looking for a little more user-friendliness out of it.


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 14, 2014)

My Champion splitter with a Honda clone 6.5 hp engine starts the same way in the cold. Normally just 1 or 2 pulls, until it get real cold, then PITA. Sounds like you are on the right track with carb and lighter synthetic engine oil. The big issue is the cold hydraulic oil, too much drag to get the engine spinning good. BTW, you are right about the electric start, she'd pop right off. Anyways, if you are gonna run in cold weather very often, change to lighter hyd oil, that should help the cold start issue. Something like AW32 or even AW22 if you are into _really_ cold weather operation.


----------



## treeguy (Dec 14, 2014)

brenndatomu said:


> My Champion splitter with a Honda clone 6.5 hp engine starts the same way in the cold. Normally just 1 or 2 pulls, until it get real cold, then PITA. Sounds like you are on the right track with carb and lighter synthetic engine oil. The big issue is the cold hydraulic oil, too much drag to get the engine spinning good. BTW, you are right about the electric start, she'd pop right off. Anyways, if you are gonna run in cold weather very often, change to lighter hyd oil, that should help the cold start issue. Something like AW32 or even AW22 if you are into _really_ cold weather operation.



I got this splitter second hand, but I just talked to the po and he said that he's pretty sure he put aw32 in it.

I'm sure atf would make some difference, but I don't want to go there.

I make that engine spin plenty fast (two hands on recoil and full power trunk twist), but the lack of a sustained spin is a problem. The other part is it seems the fuel just has a harder time popping off as it gets colder.


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah I wouldn't go to ATF, not that it would be terrible, but I'd stick with AW, like 22. But like you said, in the end it is the drag of the thicker oil that causes the engine to stop as soon as you run out of rope, instead of the flywheel inertia taking 'er through another few strokes. We used to have an old Bobcat skidsteer with a Kohler 18 hp single on it. It had a disengage lever on the drive belt tensioner, even with electric start, disengaging the drive was the _only_ way to get 'er to fire when it was real cold out
I forgot to mention earlier that there are a couple other things to try on the engine. The first one is to use ethanol free fuel if you can find it, most community's have a station _somewhere_ around that sell it. The other thing is changing the spark plug to a Splitfire or E3, something like that. I have had great results with a simple plug change on hard starters in the past.
Oh, last item, using starting fluid in a gasoline engine is a really bad idea, especially a single cylinder. I have replaced pistons with the ring lands blown off, bent rods, and split heads on engines that were takin nips from the ether can. So if you want try out a different engine on that splitter, use the starting fluid...

Just thinking out loud here, someone mentioned a mag block heater earlier...I wonder what that would do if you put it on the hydraulic oil tank? Maybe after a few pulls the warm oil would be pulled into the hyd pump? I dunno, just a thought


----------



## treeguy (Dec 14, 2014)

brenndatomu said:


> Yeah I wouldn't go to ATF, not that it would be terrible, but I'd thisith AW, like 22. But like you said, in the end it is the drag of the thicker oil that causes the engine to stop as soon as you run out of rope, instead of the flywheel inertia taking 'er through another few strokes. We used to have an old Bobcat skidsteer with a Kohler 18 hp single on it. It had a disengage lever on the drive belt tensioner, even with electric start, disengaging the drive was the _only_ way to get 'er to fire when it was real cold out
> I forgot to mention earlier that there are a couple other things to try on the engine. The first one is to use ethanol free fuel if you can find it, most community's have a station _somewhere_ around that sell it. The other thing is changing the spark plug to a Splitfire or E3, something like that. I have had great results with a simple plug change on hard starters in the past.
> Oh, last item, using starting fluid in a gasoline engine is a really bad idea, especially a single cylinder. I have replaced pistons with the ring lands blown off, bent rods, and split heads on engines that were takin nips from the ether can. So if you want try out a different engine on that splitter, use the starting fluid...
> 
> Just thinking out loud here, someone mentioned a mag block heater earlier...I wonder what that would do if you put it on the hydraulic oil tank? Maybe after a few pulls the warm oil would be pulled into the hyd pump? I dunno, just a thought



Thanks for the tips.

I do use non-oxygenated gas.

The tank/block heater idea sounds like a pain. I want to make this as user-friendly as possible, but it seems that below 12 degrees won't be user-friendly no matter what. lol!

I forgot to mention that I sometimes pull this through the woods, so being able to start reliably in cold temps would sure be nice. But it seems like I am dreaming to expect that at this point.

I like the spark plug idea. I will research that out.

Thanks, once again.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 25, 2015)

update. just got my lowes flyer and the 22 ton on sale for $949.


----------

